# Scared 2nd round of treatment won't work.....scared that it will!!!



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all.
I know this sounds a little strange but I'm just so confused.
I've always wanted to be a mum and when I found out last year that I would never conceive naturally my world was turned upside down. We had our first round of ICSI in November and when it failed I was devastated. We are now planning our first frozen embryo transfer for sept/October time and suddenly all these different feelings have started bubbling up inside of me. 
I really want it to work   but there is a little part of me that's scared that it will. I don't know if it's because I've started to accept the fact that I may never have children or if it's just the fear that all women have as they plan to have a baby.
Has anyone else felt like this?


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

Understand exactly how u feel - am feeling exactly the same as u! 

Scared in case it doesn't work because u remember the devistation from the failed cycle & scared that it works because then you'll be concerned the whole pregnancy you're worrying about it! The worrying just never stops does it?

We're scheduled for our FET 13th Oct week (all being well) & I'm absolutely petrified after failed ICSI! 

If I've learnt anything from this website it's that we all feel exactly the same during the stages of treatment & it's perfectly normal to have the feelings! 

Just try & remain positive about the whole thing (easier said than done) and let nature take it's course & fingers crossed for a positive result for you. 

Xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I kind of understand this. I really want a baby but on another level I'm scared.... I worry about giving birth. 

I think its normal, even one of my most super fertile friends had to have therapy to accept she would give birth!

Good luck

Xxx


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks ladies. 
It's so nice to know I'm not alone. 
I know everyone in our situation is scared of it not working but I really don't know why I'm worrying that it might actually work. I guess I'm just doubting my own abilities of being a mum. Think maybe I've convinced myself that the reason I can't have children naturally is because I'm not meant to be a mum


----------

